# Red concrete...



## dawgs

They are probably talking about died concrete. It is used for duct bank so that it is easilly identified.


----------



## Speedy Petey

I've heard of green concrete. :whistling2:


----------



## Hellerex

What's the difference between it and normal concrete?


----------



## LGLS

Speedy Petey said:


> I've heard of green concrete. :whistling2:


I knew you had a mean streak too... :thumbsup:


----------



## LGLS

Hellerex said:


> What's the difference between it and normal concrete?


*NOTHING. OK kid that's it. NOTHING. It's just concrete that, when it's pouring out of the sloth a red dye is added to make it RED CONCRETE.*

Geez... :jester:


----------



## Hellerex

*Stalker...*

Hey, LawnBoy, if all you have to do is follow me around the board and flame all of my posts, maybe you should get a hobby!

Anyway, it doesn't matter what you do, like I told you in the personal response, I don't like men :no:, so leave me alone or I'll report you to admin!


----------



## John

Hellerex said:


> Does anyone know what "red concrete" is? I heard someone talking about using red concrete near a transfomer pad because it was being put in a truck yard. I have never heard of this before.
> 
> Any ideas?


I have done work where the concrete is dyed red to indicate high voltage.




Hellerex said:


> Hey, LawnBoy, if all you have to do is follow me around the board and flame all of my posts, maybe you should get a hobby!
> 
> Anyway, it doesn't matter what you do, like I told you in the personal response, I don't like men :no:, so leave me alone or I'll report you to admin!


----------



## Hellerex

Oh, I had the impression that it was some kind of high-strength concrete, because the engineer said they would have to use it where the trucks drove through.


----------



## Trimix-leccy

UK point of view.................Just a thought....he didn't mean *RED *as an acronym or some such thing for ' *R*einforc*ED *'...as I said , just a thought:thumbup:


----------



## John

Trimix-leccy said:


> UK point of view.................Just a thought....he didn't mean *RED *as an acronym or some such thing for ' *R*einforc*ED *'...as I said , just a thought:thumbup:


No as in the color "red" so some dimwit with a excavator doesn't kill himself thinking he is digging up a foundation or the likes.


----------



## Trimix-leccy

John said:


> No as in the color "red" so some dimwit with a excavator doesn't kill himself thinking he is digging up a foundation or the likes.


 

...as I said, just a thought. Never heard of it over hear:no:


----------



## Speedy Petey

Same idea as an underground marking tape.


----------



## Hellerex

Sounds like a sad way to protect high-voltage cables! If some moron with a backhoe is stupid enough to be digging up concrete without knowing what's underneath, I doubt red dye is going to make much of a difference...


----------



## Bkessler

I ve dealt with dyed concrete a lot on school jobs and it is just something an engineer thinks is a good idea whether any of us agree or not. If you trenching and you run into a encasement and it's red now you know it's electrical.


----------



## LGLS

Hellerex said:


> Hey, LawnBoy, if all you have to do is follow me around the board and flame all of my posts, maybe you should get a hobby!
> 
> Anyway, it doesn't matter what you do, like I told you in the personal response, I don't like men :no:, so leave me alone or I'll report you to admin!


At first I was going to brand this response as being somewhat "high school," but thats giving you too much credit. It's more jr. high school. What year did you graduate? (Thats assuming you did graduate.) 

What is your purpose for coming to this forum? (Aside from sharpening your wit and charm.)


----------



## Speedy Petey

I can see this is heading nowhere fast.

I think the original question has been sufficiently answered.


----------

